# Make Room



## trdrjeff

**From clientcopia.com**


"So, mr customer, I'm going to connect to your pc remotely to try and diagnose the problem"

"Wow, you can do that?"

"Why yes! Technology is great. It means I can see your screen, control your mouse and look through your computer from here"

Silence, followed by 10 seconds of furious shuffling sounds.

"Are you still there Mr.customer?"

"Yup, just making some room on my desk so the mouse won't bump into anything".

"Um..."


----------



## antennas

That's funny...


----------



## billsharpe

When I was teaching college introductory computer classes around 1990 there were a few students who either waved their mouse in the air or tried to put it directly on the computer screen. By 1995 everyone knew how to use a mouse.

I have never been able to answer the question "Why is there wallpaper on a desktop?"


----------



## dmspen

Clearly the wallpaper issue is one of aesthetics. That said, I know MANY people who literally save everything to their desktop. This renders the wallpaper useless.

I do know ONE person who keeps a solid black background.


----------



## rsblaski

dmspen said:


> Clearly the wallpaper issue is one of aesthetics. That said, I know MANY people who literally save everything to their desktop. This renders the wallpaper useless.
> 
> I do know ONE person who keeps a solid black background.


But do you put wallpaper on your physical desk top (for aesthetic reasons)?


----------



## TBoneit

dmspen said:


> Clearly the wallpaper issue is one of aesthetics. That said, I know MANY people who literally save everything to their desktop. This renders the wallpaper useless.
> 
> I do know ONE person who keeps a solid black background.


Solid black background here, No wallpaper. It makes any icons easy to see and read. That has been my preference for many years. Same sort of thing where I always uncheck "Hide inactive icons" I don't want thing creeping in there and hiding from me.


----------



## Upstream

billsharpe said:


> I have never been able to answer the question "Why is there wallpaper on a desktop?"


Probably for the same reason that you drive on the parkway and park on the driveway.


----------

